# Call centre/admin jobs Guadalajara



## Starfitzy (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi guys!!! 

My partner is from Guadalajara and we cannot both live in Canada any longer so we need to move back to Mexico to be able to be together. I have many years admin/ customer service experience. Does anyone know which call centres are hiring english speakers in Guadalajara?? Or any other possibilities for me?? I will need a visa to work also. I am Irish but i am living in Canada at the moment. 

Any help much appreciated!!!!!

Thanks! 

Sarah


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your first challenge is to visit the Mexican consulate nearest your legal residence. They will give you the new residence visa requirements. If you do not have retirement income, and/or substantial financial resources, you will need to figure out a way to get a job in Mexico with an employer willing to sponsor you for a working visa. The rules changed in 2012.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Or if Sarah’s partner is Mexican (as seems to be the case) maybe the first step is for the partner to get a job and then they can sponsor her and she can acquire work permission secondarily after she gets a job.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

maesonna said:


> Or if Sarah’s partner is Mexican (as seems to be the case) maybe the first step is for the partner to get a job and then they can sponsor her and she can acquire work permission secondarily after she gets a job.


What do you mean by* they can sponsor her*? As an individual, she would still need the firm offer of employment before she could apply for a visa at the nearest Mexican consulate in Vanada. Her partner cannot _sponsor_ her.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Can a Mexican not sponsor their partner as a common-law spouse?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Maybe; they use the term _concubine_ in the law. If they are a same sex couple, I am not sure that would apply. The Mexican consulate nearest their legal residence could tell them. I suggest that they inquire there, rather than depend upon our speculation.


----------

